# Finding my art



## Sebb (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello. First of all I really want to thank all of you, who take time to read and help those of us who are not so knowledgeable or experienced within MA's. It mean alot to me(and others I'm sure) and is a great way of promoting body/mind control, in many aspects.

I am trying to find an art that suits my style of living, and my philosophy, which is a rather calm and patient one.

I live in Oslo, Norway and am 16 years old. I have always loved sports, and have stepped into many varieties of them. Cross-country and alpine skiing, biathlon, football, handball and tennis. The problem I find, is that all of these are very aimed at competitive ability. The thing with improving your skills, with the purpose of beating your opponent/s. 

I have never been of the type who will do anything, at least alot to win. I'd rather have fun and enjoy what I am doing. Basically, the need to feel superior is not something I get attracted to. 

I fancy the calm life style. Staying out of trouble, not doing harm to oneself by the means of smoking, drinking, drugs etc.. I like to excercise, and go to the gym 3-4 times a week. Not with the intentions of becoming stronger, but because I simply feel good afterwards. I have a bunch of very friendly friends, although I'm not so fond by some of them. I like to think that I am not the stereotype teenager, but neither the outstanding one. I just want to live happy and feel great about myself.

I have, cause of time to spare, been opening my eyes towards martial arts. Three in my class practice three different styles/arts(any differenece?). Boxing, kick-boxing and some type of kung fu(cant remember which one). I have been searching a bit around the net, but because of the variety and diversity of MA's I'm having a real hard time plowing through and eliminating the ones I feel are too much of this or that. 

The art I am looking for, is the one where calmness and mind control is centrated. And because of my passifist mind I'd really not preffer one where excessive damage to others is needed to defend oneself. Of course, I want to be able to defend myself against others(people here tend to think that if a person distances himself from violence he is an easy "prey"), but only to the extent of being sure the "opponent" will keep his hands off.

I have seen several documentaries on the TV, and it amazes me, how these guys appear so calm and controlled, and when they enter combat state they become so concentrated and seemingly determined to defeat the opponent. Which leaves me amazed, when they thereafter "enter" their calm modus. It's just crippling inside my body!

Any advice?  I don't require alot of information or such. Maybe you could just tell me any disciplines or styles, and then I could do some research of my own. Example; I have eliminated grapple and some of the more contact orientated styles. Stuff like that is helpfull! 

I pardon if I have taken some points to far, I'd blame my lack of experience  I am also pretty sure I have said some irrelevant stuff, but I hope you get the main idea/point and that way can direct me.

Again, thank you for taking time and I will recieve every answer with equal ammounts of gratitude


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 4, 2007)

First off, Welcome to Martial Talk!  From everything you've stated here it would seem to me that you'd be a prime candidate for aikido.  While the techniques of aikido can do a lot of damage the mindset of the aikido-ka is one that attempts to do as little damage as possible to your attacker.  Do a net search on this art or check the aikido sub-forum here to learn a little more about it.  I myself study nihon goshin aikido and would be happy to discuss this art with you.  Any questions just send me a PM.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 4, 2007)

First, welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, you need to consider that the instructor is as important as the art - in many ways, more so.  The instructor will set the tone of the class, the attitude of the students, the level of intensity in training, within and between individuals.

I train in TKD, and find it has the same advantages that theletch1 described for aikido - but I also know plenty of people in TKD who would say just the opposite, because of the emphasis their instructors place on competition between students.  I was lucky enough to find an instructor who places the greatest emphasis on self-improvement, which is what I needed at the time (even though I didn't know it when I started).  No matter how good an art sounds in writing, until you talk to the instructor, some of the students, and observe the class, you won't know if the class is right for you, as how your personality fits with the instructor's style and the class's atmosphere will determine your comfort level and influence whether you stay in _that_ class, find another, or stop studying MA altogether.

You are one of many who have come to this site looking for information; similar discussions (of which this is only a sampling) can be found here, here, here, and here.

Good luck in your search, and please let us know what you find.


----------



## tellner (Mar 4, 2007)

If you have the time go to a class at each of the places. Look at the students. Look at how class is conducted. 

Is this something which you'd be comfortable going to and doing twice a week for several years? Are these people you'd feel comfortable spending time with? Does the instructor seem competent and in control of the class? Do the students seem to be learning? Is it primarily grooming athletes for competition? If so, are you good with that?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and I would take the time to write down what arts are in your area and then set a time to visit the ones that interest you and then take time to watch and ask question about each of them and then go home again and set the pro's and con's of each one. That will give you the more educated way of finding an Art for your needs.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2007)

Visit a few places and see which one is right for you.  Good luck!


----------



## gardawamtu (Mar 4, 2007)

Tai Chi and Aikido immediately come to mind.  That said, I have found that Tai Chi will not help me keep in good cardiovascular strength.  I love the breathing and centeredness of it, and it really helps with flexibility and leg strength.

If you take up one of these, keep running and skiing to keep the cardio up.

I echo all others about finding a good teacher.  You can have a very centered and zen-like teacher in the harder styles like Muay Thai, kenpo, or MMA just as you could have a blowhard in Tai Chi or Aikido.

Good luck!


----------



## exile (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Sebb, welcome to MT! I think all of the above posts contain valuable information and pointers, and correctly emphasize the key role of instructors. You really need to find one that's on the same wavelength as you with respect to competitiveness and the other issues you mentioned. That said, though, I do think that, given what you call your pacifistic inclinations, there are certain arts whose combat strategy you might find more consistent with those inclinations than others. 

Certain arts, those I think of as the karate family of MAsOkinawan karate, Japanese karate, Taekwondo, Tang Soo Do, Ken/mpo and a few othersare, in very general terms, based on the idea that every move should either be a strike sufficient to damage your opponent severely enough to get him to stop fighting, or should play a role in setting up such a strike as soon as possible. Joint locks and manipulations, throws etc. do play a role in these arts, but typically as lead-ups to a hard linear technique inflicting considerable damage to some crucial part of your assailant's body. 

Other arts, such as Aikido, have a different strategy, in which deflecting and redirecting your opponent's attack, and imposing control over your attacker (as vs. damaging him), are central themes. Techniques in these arts correspondingly aim at implementing this quite different strategy. The people who've recommended Aikido are very likely thinkingcorrectly, is my guess!that this kind of approach is one you might be happier with, and implement with more commitment, given the way you've described yourself and your priorities. Hapkido is another possibility, which has both striking and control/deflection aspectsone you might look into seriously as a kind of synthesis of the two approaches. 

But what people have said above, about visiting schools and seeing what appeals to you, is really the best advice! Good luck in your search.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone has given good input.  That is all good news, not suprising either.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, seeing a list of what is available in the area for you is step one.  It would do no good to want to train in Mauy Thai and not have a gym.

Each and every main art, (I.E. hapkido, aikido, karate, tae kwon do, judo, jiujitsu, kung fu to name a few), all have many characteristics that make them not only great but unique themselves.

What sort of abilities and atributes are you looking for in an art + availability are steps in the right direction.

Also draw a line down the center of a piece of paper, write down needs on one side and don't care on the other side.  Find out what you are most looking for......hope it helps.


Good luck and welcome to the board.


----------



## still learning (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello, You may want to look at JUDO!  Please reseach this on JUDO sites for more information.

It is more than you think? .............Aloha


----------



## Sebb (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! 

This forum does have alot of helpfull people! I could never have dreamt of this much assistance and wise advices  I appreciate the help I'm getting and its only a matter of time before I will be out, testing the different paths and not soon after, be actively practicing! 

Again, thanks.


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Mar 5, 2007)

What about USSD (United Studios of Self Defense)?
You said you wanted a place that is about self defense, and not to totally wreck your opponent.
USSD is a Shaolin Kempo school, and it focuses on hand work, but it also has fancy techniques that utilize the legs alot (Like "Stature of the Crane").
Also, in the beggining and end of every class, we meditate, and that would fit the calming of the mind category.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 5, 2007)

You're in a great place: tabula rasa.

The advice given makes sense... BUT, maybe you should look at things that don't seem to fit you right now.  Why have you discounted grappling?  Juijutsu is "the gentle art".  Also, destroying someone might be against your character--as it is with most people I hope--but you might have to do just that to survive (just as a life and death option).

You want an art or mix of arts that covers all the ranges, and allows you the full range of physical conflict resolution: sticks, knives, striking, clinch, and ground.

I reccomend Muy Thai and BJJ, with some Filipino/JKD Concepts.  What you might discover is that the kickboxer is just as relaxed as the aikidoist, just as intense and centered--looks can be decieving.

I'm just suggesting you try everything, and keep in mind all the ranges.  If an art is lacking a range (say, no clinch), it may haunt you later.  And if you find an art that fits you exactly, maybe it's something you don't need.  "Trouble, sir?  Life is going out and FINDING trouble!"

Old quote...

Best of luck, just my silly opinion.


----------



## tellner (Mar 6, 2007)

If someone is saying "Do my style!" you should probably discout what he says. Look at the school. Look at the teacher. Look at the student. Do a little outside research. Make up your mind with as few preconceptions as possible.


----------



## bydand (Mar 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> ... you need to consider that the instructor is as important as the art - in many ways, more so.  The instructor will set the tone of the class, the attitude of the students, the level of intensity in training, within and between individuals.





tellner said:


> If you have the time go to a class at each of the places. Look at the students. Look at how class is conducted.





terryl965 said:


> Welcome to MT and I would take the time to write down what arts are in your area and then set a time to visit the ones that interest you and then take time to watch and ask question about each of them and then go home again and set the pro's and con's of each one. That will give you the more educated way of finding an Art for your needs.





gardawamtu said:


> I echo all others about finding a good teacher.  You can have a very centered and zen-like teacher in the harder styles like Muay Thai, kenpo, or MMA just as you could have a blowhard in Tai Chi or Aikido.





flashlock said:


> YThe advice given makes sense... BUT, maybe you should look at things that don't seem to fit you right now.  Why have you discounted grappling?  Juijutsu is "the gentle art".  Also, destroying someone might be against your character--as it is with most people I hope--but you might have to do just that to survive (just as a life and death option).



I just had to quote the above people because they all have very sound advice.  I didn't quote all the good advice, because I would have to list the whole thread again, so I just gathered what I think are the high points and the most important.  Check them ALL out in your area.  Terry and Kacey have the inside scoop as Instructors, and are great people to listen to, and learn from.  As much as Flashlock and I butt heads in other threads :wavey:, he is smack on the target here.  Don't discount arts based on preconcived ideas.  Each individual school will be a bit different than others, even schools in the same art.  Find one that covers your needs, and fits you the best.  Cannot say enoough to visit during times when classes are going on, the interaction between Instructor and students is the most telling of what type of school it is.  Good luck on your search and hope you find "your" art and training group.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds like a born kenpo Man to me.:mst: 
Sean


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 6, 2007)

exile said:


> Hi Sebb, welcome to MT! I think all of the above posts contain valuable information and pointers, and correctly emphasize the key role of instructors. You really need to find one that's on the same wavelength as you with respect to competitiveness and the other issues you mentioned. That said, though, I do think that, given what you call your pacifistic inclinations, there are certain arts whose combat strategy you might find more consistent with those inclinations than others.
> 
> Certain arts, those I think of as the karate family of MAsOkinawan karate, Japanese karate, Taekwondo, Tang Soo Do, Ken/mpo and a few othersare, in very general terms, based on the idea that every move should either be a strike sufficient to damage your opponent severely enough to get him to stop fighting, or should play a role in setting up such a strike as soon as possible. Joint locks and manipulations, throws etc. do play a role in these arts, but typically as lead-ups to a hard linear technique inflicting considerable damage to some crucial part of your assailant's body.
> 
> ...


 
Had to quote this. Exile has given you some great advice.



> _*matt.m*: Everyone has given good input. That is all good news, not suprising either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Matt, too. And as both said, *Welcome to the board!*


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT Sebb. 

Like you, I live in Oslo and there are a lot of arts to choose from here. You might want to visit http://www.kampforum.com/ if you have not already done so. A lot of experienced norwegian martial artists frequent this site and it also has a map showing the locations of clubs and links to their homepages.

I would recomend you concider Tai Chi, Aikido, Wado Ryu Karate and Ju Jutsu. All these are gentle arts. Ju Jutsu does contain a lot of grappling, but I think you should try it out at least once. Most clubs let you try a class or two for free. One club which I in particular would reccomend is Kick Kampsportsenter http://www.kicksport.no/ It is a very friendly club with excellent beginner`s classes.

(edit) Another art who might interest you is Nanbudo. I`ve seen some demos and it is very impressive. The spiritual aspects seem to be very important as well as bodily health. Check it out at http://www.oslokarateklubb.org/default.asp?cat=1


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm thinking Aikido or T'ai Chi might be good for you to take a look.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

Sebb:

First of all, welcome to Martial Talk! One thing I will say is that you seem to have a very mature outlook & thought process in your search for an art. I agree with what a lot of folks have said here. Look at all of the schools in the area. Ask a lot of questions about the style, the instructor's teaching style, price, etc. They weigh out the pro's & con's of each school & martial arts style. 

All my best.


----------

